# Oprah and her White Golden Retrievers....



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Its beginning..... 
I just went and checked my email that is connected to my website and I have gotten 3 emails today looking for "white" golden retrievers.............. ughhhhhh 

am going to have to put a thing on my website to weed these out.... I am not interested in educating people who have not done their homework and want a fashion statement.... I am to busy ..... 

ugghhhhhhh 

S


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

Oprah loves her dogs..and didn't get them as a fashion statement .! 

Thats sad you think that way.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

iwantmypup said:


> Oprah loves her dogs..and didn't get them as a fashion statement .!
> 
> Thats sad you think that way.


I did not say that Oprah did..... although I do think she is irresponsible..... what I said if you re-read what I wrote.... 
is that the three people who emailed me today..... looking to be just like oprah are looking for a fashion statement. ..... 

S


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

White Goldens?? Is that anything like the "rare" (but genetically impossible), pure bred Black Boxer???


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> White Goldens?? Is that anything like the "rare" (but genetically impossible), pure bred Black Boxer???[/QUOTE
> 
> we have a cream but not white.....
> more like the silver labrador


----------



## lovemachichis (Apr 21, 2007)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> White Goldens?? Is that anything like the "rare" (but genetically impossible), pure bred Black Boxer???


i worked for a woman with a purebred black boxer, was all black with a white stipe down its nose. i saw her papers so i know she was pure bred, i couldnt believe it when i saw it, but i figured that they prolly got the black one the same way they make the white ones.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

white golden retrievers is an oxymoron--it is either white retrievers or golden retrievers--maybe another hybrid---


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Nope.  The white pups come from the gene that causes the extreme white spotting, like you would see on a fawn or brindle boxer with white socks, white on the face, a white chest or collar. You'll see white pups produced from parents who are extremely flashy aka with a lot of white in those areas. There is no such thing as Black boxer - seriously. It's genetically impossible to have a pure-bred boxer with a solid black coat. It was either mixed with something else or a very dark reverse brindle which can appear to be all black, but in the right light you will see some brindle striping. BYB's try and market them as rare and sell them for double - but if you dig a little you will find out that the AKC, UKC, CanKC only recognize two colors as set forth by the American Boxer Club breed standard; fawn and brindle.


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

Silver labs are weim mixes.


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

I just told another lady the other day that her "silver lab" looked like a weim.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I heard that silver labs are chocolates that are diluted by a certain gene, sort of like merle dogs are black diluted by the merle gene.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

sheltiemom said:


> I heard that silver labs are chocolates that are diluted by a certain gene, sort of like merle dogs are black diluted by the merle gene.


yep and that is exactly my point..... 
s


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> White Goldens?? Is that anything like the "rare" (but genetically impossible), pure bred Black Boxer???


Believe it or not, there is a boxer that is said to be black. However, it's not in fact black, but because of it's super dark brindle coloring it appears black, and called black, but in reality it's just a boxer selected for super dark. You may be aware of this.

Personally, I don't like the idea of advertising one as black, but I do understand how they can be AKC registered purebreds. The standard only makes a statement about how much white a boxer can have. It says nothing of super dark brindles. It's interesting nevertheless, but I would never buy one.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> There is no such thing as Black boxer - seriously. It's genetically impossible to have a pure-bred boxer with a solid black coat.


Mother nature defies the impossible  Nothing in nature is truly impossible.


----------



## Snazziestjeff (Apr 20, 2007)

I love white boxers.....


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

I still think those labs on that one website look more like weims then labs. Their heads are all wrong...


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Snowshoe said:


> I still think those labs on that one website look more like weims then labs. Their heads are all wrong...


What website? I want to see them!


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Snowshoe said:


> I still think those labs on that one website look more like weims then labs. Their heads are all wrong...


I agree. There's no way the "Silver Labs" I've seen aren't Weimaraner/Lab mixes.


----------



## ChRotties (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't watch Oprah, but A LOT of people do.....and a lot of those folks happen to think that if a "celebrity" has one...it's ok!
Someone should write Oprah and "politely" educate her on the "white" goldens and have her do a show on how to PROPERLY choose a RESPONSIBLE breeder...
She's yet another celebrity that adds to the byb/puppymill problem....


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

A lady that I work with says she has white labs. I think that I read somewhere that these are just pale yellow labs. I haven't said anything to her though about it. I've learned the hard way that most people don't like it when you argue over that their dog is. I just smile and nod....


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

> There is no such thing as Black boxer - seriously. It's genetically impossible to have a pure-bred boxer with a solid black coat. It was either mixed with something else or a very dark reverse brindle which can appear to be all black, but in the right light you will see some brindle striping.


We call that black brindle in greyhounds. Dogs look black except in sunlight and you see hints of the golden brindle in their coat. Our boy Grandpa is a black brindle, though he was registered as a red brindle...i have no idea how they screwed that up as black brindle and red brindle look VERY different LOL


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Believe it or not, there is a boxer that is said to be black. However, it's not in fact black, but because of it's super dark brindle coloring it appears black, and called black, but in reality it's just a boxer selected for super dark. You may be aware of this.


BYB's like to call them Black, so they can sell them for an outrageous amount, but no ethical breeder would ever claim this since they truley are very dark reverse brindles. Let me also note that "reverse" brindles is not a color that is any different to any other shade of brindle. It is a term used simply to describe a dog that has such a heavy concentration of brindle stripes so as to have the appearance of being a dark dog with fawn stripes (as opposed to a fawn dog with dark stripes). But that is appearance only. There is nothing genetically different about any of the shades of brindle - just a matter of how many stripes the dog has. The opposite is "light" brindle - describing a dog that has very few brindle stripes. And in between all that, there is "golden" brindle, "fawn" brindle, "brown" brindle, "red" brindle, "mahogany" brindle, etc. These simply describe the shade of fawn ground color, exactly the same as for differing shades of solid fawn boxers.




sillylilykitty said:


> Mother nature defies the impossible  Nothing in nature is truly impossible.


Mother nature has many wonders, but in this case it simply _is_ impossible. There is no such thing as a black boxer. It is a genetic impossibility for a boxer to be purebred and also black. The gene for solid black coat color simply does not exist within the boxer gene pool. And that is something that is very well documented by canine geneticists. A black boxer is like a brindle rottweiler: the only way to get one is to breed a boxer with some other breed that does carry that gene (labradors, for example).


----------



## Chloef_2799 (Feb 1, 2007)

My friend has a white shepherd husky cross. She is four and a half months old now and she is all white with apricot colouration on her back and on her head. Well I took her for a walk yesterday and this guy was like "o wow, I didn't know shepherds came in white. Where did you get her? I am looking for a dog and she is beautiful!" I said she was from an accidental litter and both mother and father have been fixed and she is going to be fixed in a few months but if he was looking for a unique dog he should go to the pound because they have lots there. You know what he said to me? He said "O, well I don't want to go there because all those dogs are sick and they are mixed breeds and I want a pure bred dog." I said well she is a mix, shepherd and husky and no those dogs aren't all sick, they are well cared for and in need of a nice home, but good luck anyways and I walked away. The guy called after me "she is to proportioned to be a mix stupid." TO ME!!!! I just walked faster because if I had turned around.....some not so nice words would have been exchanged.


----------

